# Sibelius: Finlandia



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

What are your recommended recordings?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Ashkenazy/Philharmonia (Decca)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a curiosity, it might be of interest that there are some ~adopted versions that include a final chorus, Ormandy recorded that etc.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I love the choral versions. There’s a great one on YouTube from the proms a few years ago. I’ll post a link if I can find it.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I love the choral versions. There's a great one on YouTube from the proms a few years ago. I'll post a link.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

adriesba said:


> What are your recommended recordings?


Toscanini/NBC from 8/52...dynamite, nothing else is close, for me....These guys just dig into it like it's the greatest piece ever written....it is really good, when played like Toscanini and his guys....recorded @ Carnegie Hall, not Studio 8H.
Barbirolli/Halle is good, but Halle is no match for NBC....


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

1959

The only recording that, at the 3:30 mark, makes me think of the beginning of the D-Day Normandy Invasion.


----------

